# Gracie Jiujitsu Promo for Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 22, 2007)

[yt]xQ-5g7qO1Wo[/yt]


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 22, 2007)

Interesting to see Rorion in the studio with his son, and no brothers...cousins...etc. His assertive business tactics are the whole reason we even HAVE a UFC to enjoy, or MMA to train in, and are also the reason why the only person by his side -- despite the many skilled extended family members he has brought up from Brazil -- is his son.

The documentary ought to be interesting.

D.


----------

